# 2015 Muzzleloader Buck



## basshound72 (May 12, 2016)

OCTOBER,16TH 2015 Muzzleloader buck


----------



## bear claw (May 12, 2016)

Looks good nice buck


----------



## wvdawg (May 12, 2016)

He is a dandy!  Congrats!


----------



## basshound72 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 12, 2016)

Nice. Congrats


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 15, 2016)

He looks great!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 26, 2016)

Good looking mount.


----------

